# nds_nfo



## bollocks (Jan 28, 2006)

underscores are not valid in hostnames. many, many people are unable to view the nfos because of this.


----------



## dEC0DED (Jan 28, 2006)

get firefox


----------



## legendofphil (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, that works.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Jan 28 2006 said:


> get firefox


*Taunting singsong* Insiting compatibility of sites with browsers works both ways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And IE does have approx. an 80% market share...


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Jan 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Jan 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > get firefox
> ...



+99% of spyware and viruses ^^


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jan 28 2006 said:


> +99% of spyware and viruses ^^


I never said I used it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe they like them; spices up their browsing experience! Besides, it's things like that that keep people like me in a job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [Edit: not like I work yet or anything, but it'll be just my luck that I can't land a graduate job and wind up working tech support or something]


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Jan 28 2006 said:


> I never said I used it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- Hello?
- Hello, tech support, what seems to be the problem?
- Well I have to press the "any" key but I can't seem to find it...
- Maaam, the pressing the any key means you have to press a key on the keyboard, not the any key...
- Oh, ok... And another question, what time does the internet close?
- Sigh...


----------



## Hunter (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(bollocks @ Jan 28 2006 said:


> underscores are not valid in hostnames. many, many people are unable to view the nfos because of this.






ok, it's not the fault of the dns at all
it's interphucked explorer itself...

http://nds_nfo.gbatemp.info/gt878    link to the NFO......

http://nds_nfo.gbatemp.info/image.php?gt878   exact same link to the NFO but direct to the PHP insted of using the .htaccess 404 redirect.

try them both in IE and Firefox they both work but the 1st one in IE just displays a 404



edit: if underscores are invalid in hostnames also.....
how come you never complained about the nds boxart and icons?


----------



## bollocks (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Hunter @ Jan 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(bollocks @ Jan 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > underscores are not valid in hostnames. many, many people are unable to view the nfos because of this.
> ...



neither of those links work in either browser. and you're right, i can't see the boxart or icons either. but believe me, it is the DNS. if there's a browser issue as well, that's something completely separate.


----------



## palmarenko (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jan 28 2006 said:


> +99% of spyware and viruses ^^
> 
> Well, I use IE as my main browser (only use others for site compatibility testing) and I've haven't had a single spyware program in the last 2 years.
> People need to stop using the "but you'll get spyware" line and start to learn how to use the internet.
> ...


I don't know which version of IE you use but it works in both IE6 and IE7beta2


----------



## dEC0DED (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(bollocks @ Jan 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hunter @ Jan 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(bollocks @ Jan 28 2006 said:
> ...



man if u can't see shit then you're the only one with an issue buddy...


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 28, 2006)

out of those 2 links, the first one doesn't work but the second one does...
and  this is on my old desktop, in my sisters laptop it works fine all the times


----------



## bollocks (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Jan 28 2006 said:


> man if u can't see shit then you're the only one with an issue buddy...


the issue here is the choice of a subdomain which contains an invalid character. (ie. anything other than an alphanumeric character or a hyphen) yes this is frequently ignored, but i happen to be behind a proxy using squid 2.5, which enforces that particular rule. there is precisely jack shit i can do about this.


----------



## djgarf (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(bollocks @ Jan 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Jan 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > man if u can't see shit then you're the only one with an issue buddy...
> ...



so to sum it all up just because our site dosent work with YOUR setup (but works with almost everyone else who visits here) you would like us to change it???


----------



## Hunter (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(bollocks @ Jan 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Jan 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > man if u can't see shit then you're the only one with an issue buddy...
> ...



i'm behind 2 squid proxies.... and there is no problem.


----------



## bollocks (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Jan 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(bollocks @ Jan 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Jan 28 2006 said:
> ...


i'm just telling you you're using an invalid hostname. whether you want to do anything with that information or not is up to you.


----------



## kaede2k1 (Jan 30, 2006)

I am running FF 1.5 on both my pc and my laptop (same extensions installed etc -- exactly the same set up). now, here's the problem..

on my pc everything is ok, perfect even and im happier than a columbian drug dealer on his 100 ft. yacht

on my laptop however, nfo and boxart is for lack of better words, rooted. with the following...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Â Â * Illegal character in hostname; underscores are not allowed



now, I mainly use my laptop at work so I have a hunch that it may be work's internal DNS server thats chucking a fit and not firefox itself. and FYI my DNS server at work is a linux box.

either way, the solution is not "get firefox", but you should probably change the host name cos you are not following standards.

(hmm i just read the entire thread) meh, all in all, if you dont care, neither do I.. I've had my rant.. you were a bit harsh on bollocks tho


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Hunter @ Jan 28 2006 said:


> i'm behind 2 squid proxies.... and there is no problem.


I cooked my squid and made some calamari





 yummy!


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 30, 2006)

I rolled up my squid and made a katamari.

Basically, nds_nfo is disobeying the rules of the internet. Anyone who folows the rules of the internet are punished and not allowed to go. You have to break the rules just to access some content, and use a browser that ignores the rules.
I think it's a stupid law. But regardless of what you think, it's still a law. Basically, having an underscore means you don't want everyone to be able to access your stuff. I'm fine with it, I can get there. Not sure why anyyone would want to keep out legitimate users though.


----------

